# No kill cat shelters in MA



## razzle (May 20, 2010)

I saw the thread here before but I can't find it, or maybe it was on another cat site. My friend, Karl, died and I have to find a home for Screech or a no kill shelter for him. I need addresses/phone numbers. I'm so worried about Screech. This is breaking my heart. It's not his fault that he is in this position. This was what I was worried about when karl took Screech. I knew he would die because he had cancer and was elderly but I never thought it would be this soon.

Kathy


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

... Have you tried google? 

I typed in no kill shelter and got this list for Massachusetts right away....

Alliance For Animals - About Us
Animal Shelter of Massachusetts is a no kill animal shelter, dog shelter, pet shelter, and cat sanctuary, nonprofit 501(c) organization
Animal Umbrella: A no kill volunteer humane organization dedicated to the rescue, care, rehabilitation and adoption of abandoned cats
Home
- Buddy Dog
http://www.pittsfieldanimals.org
Kitty Angels - No-kill cat shelter for NH and MA
Merrimack River Feline Rescue Society
Milford Humane Society
The Milton Animal League
NEADY Cats Home Page
Account Suspended
http://www.nashelter.org
http://www.nsfr.org
Pat Brody Shelter for Cats: Welcome to Our Web Site
PawSafe Animal Rescue
http://www.quincyanimalshelter.or


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

You can also try craigslist.com and petfinder.com to let people know he needs a home... include a picture and his age, give the whole story, people may be more willing to help out if they realise the circumstances around it.


----------



## CindyG (Jul 5, 2011)

I live in Norwood, Ma. There are many no kill shelters, the problem is they are full. When it comes to craigs list you need to be careful of whom responds. I tried to place kittens once, 7 year ago and the responses I got just from local notices, was astounding! There were quite a few people I wouldn't give them to!!

Did the cat come from a shelter? Can it go back to that shelter? How old is it? 

There is a place locally that is very good called Angel Cat Haven. They are on the internet. They may be able to direct you to a local no kill shelter.

I hope you are able to find him a good home.


----------

